# Do you think this is appropriate?



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I love this slogan that was sent to me. So appropriate.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it! I'm on board


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## brendagzz (Jan 18, 2012)

I wish i can convince my hubby of this....lol


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Absolutely


----------



## Joanna88 (Oct 12, 2011)

suits me!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Absolutley!


----------



## carole044 (Feb 5, 2011)

Housework? What's that?


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

My house is clean enough to be healthy; and messy enough to be comfortable; and we wouldn't hev it any other way!    :-D


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

100% or more.

I just said to myself this AM.... you need to spend one day cleaning and putting things away.

And then I sat down to finish knitting a baby dress. Guess I wasn't listening to myself. LOL.

I enjoy knitting, hate housework. And there is only me here so who cares?

Linda


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm with you!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooo, that's me. I need that on a Tee-shirt


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

works for me :thumbup:


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

love it and so ttrue


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

I TOTALLY agree-- live alone now so who is to see if I can write in the dust on the desk, but all can comment on the product of my knitting!!!


----------



## sandyann (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

that is too cute!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Love it I am a yarn-a-holic!


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Right on, I am not comfortable in homes that are showplaces and you cannot sit anywhere or walk anywhere. LOL Good night all.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> I love this slogan that was sent to me. So appropriate.


Yes, that is exactly how it is at my place. :thumbup:


----------



## pocono.carol (Nov 30, 2011)

Knitress said:


> Right on, I am not comfortable in homes that are showplaces and you cannot sit anywhere or walk anywhere. LOL Good night all.


My wonderful MIL used to say women with immaculate homes have no brains. We knitter are a very smart bunch. :lol: ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

My mother always said not to clean until you can see cat prints in the dust - But wait - - Now, it's ART!!!


----------



## janayoga (Jul 13, 2011)

Nannajay said:


> suits me!


Your cat looks just like my cat!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## Janeybabes (Dec 27, 2011)

I love it.. but maybe it should say housework never!


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## La Bergere (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, I tried teaching my husband to knit, he tried talking me into doing the housework. In the end we agreed to stick to our strengths.


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

What's housework compared to knitting? Apples and Oranges.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

carole044 said:


> Housework? What's that?


Ummmmm that panicky whizz round with a vacuum when you know a visitor is arriving?
Now, just WHERE did i put the instruction book for it??


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

So agree with that quote :wink:


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

EileenED said:


> So agree with that quote :wink:


I too do a lot of knitting and only do housework when I feel like it which is hardly ever. LOL


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

nbaker said:


> My mother always said not to clean until you can see cat prints in the dust - But wait - - Now, it's ART!!!


Love that one! My younger daughter used to complain about my 'dust collection'.................until i had to house-sit waiting for a delivery on her behalf.
Noticed a nice long window-sill with dust on it, so, in my best hand-writing wrote "Mummy was here!"
Funny how she never comments now ha ha.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

sounds good to me.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I keep working so I can pay someone to do my housework and I can spend my spare time knitting and socialising. Works for me
Lynda, UK


----------



## swampygirl (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm def with you on that one.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

that used to be said about cross stitch many years ago.personally - and only because i am fussy, i cannot knit until the housework is all done and i can then relax and do what i want


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> I love this slogan that was sent to me. So appropriate.


I agree totally xx


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Very appropriate.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Works for me!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Entirely agree


----------



## hijakes (May 24, 2011)

love that one!


----------



## Estee (Aug 17, 2011)

When it comes to housework I always say...Never do today what you can put off til tomorrow...Of course we all know that tomorrow never comes...I'd rather knit or crochet...it's only me so what's all the fuss??? I'm still waiting for my "round tuit" then I'll do it...


----------



## leena (Aug 31, 2011)

I put this caption on my craft bag many years ago and it caused lots of fun.
Forget Housework
I'm busy
being
CREATIVE


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Alas, we all have dust allergies (wonder how we got that) otherwise I'd be right up there with you all!
And -ssh! - I'm quietly training the man of the house to do more, so I have to set an example. Don't I? 
Wouldn't work if I sat there knitting while he brushed, mopped, dusted, ironed, cooked, shopped, cleaned the bathrooms and kitchen .....but it's a lovely dream


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

Very appropriate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nifty Non (Jul 7, 2011)

Couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

That's me also.


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yessiree


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

It's perfect.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree,


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

so love this


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love it. It fits me to a tee. Maybe I should make myself a tee shirt with that on it. Hummmmm.


----------



## janjer54547 (Jan 22, 2011)

My feeling exactly


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll go for that, I'm already part of the IHH ("I Hate Housework" club.)


----------



## granje (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll join this club


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

oh my..WORDS TO LIVE BY...


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

You mean that might not be what we are supposed to do?!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

That's how my house looks! I should post that in every room.


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

Dsyner, You said it perfectly. God wouldn't have given us needles or hooks, if He didn't want us to use them.


----------



## DianneWoodis (Apr 6, 2011)

I love this so much I would love to copy it and use it as my desktop on my computer. Also, insanitynz, your kitty looks just like my rex and I will post a pic just called Rex so you can see


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> I love this slogan that was sent to me. So appropriate.


Love it!! Sheri


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

That's my mantra!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Housework? I have a vague memory of what that word means, oh well, it will come to me eventually


----------



## kinneytaw (Dec 7, 2011)

Ditto! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That fits me to a T.
Sue


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I approve!


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

Just printed it and will hang it on the wall :thumbup:


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Like the tee shirt idea, maybe we could have that on the front and KP Knitters on the back.


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

How wonderful to find like minded people


----------



## cindy lew (Jan 28, 2012)

You bet, I feel the same way.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

add me to the list- great concep!!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh definitely!!!


----------



## chrystal (Jun 16, 2011)

and me[


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

this is so me thanks for sharing!


----------



## smc (Nov 27, 2011)

When my kids were small and I would be running around picking up and cleaning, they always wanted to know who was coming to visit. I've told my husband I have always worked so that I have an excuse not to have an immaculate home.


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow!!! That's my motto. That a " Stay calm, knit on".


----------



## Lynn B (Jan 4, 2012)

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

Right On.....


----------



## dancesewquilt (Dec 6, 2011)

I love it. You can't see the dog hair & dust when your eyes are on your knitting.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'd use it as my avatar and then a T shirt and anything else I could come up with.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I am getting there.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Woke up this morning (TY dear God)......first thought - clean up your knitting mess!!! Yea, Yea, KP first, then maybe I'll clean up. Oops, forgot, I've got to finish that beanie I promised my GS. Sorry, house.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, no question about it.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

Very appropriate, and it works well in my house. There will always be housework, but there is never enough time for getting all of our projects done.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

works for me!


----------



## Storteboom (Nov 21, 2011)

yes yes yes !!!!!!!!


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

My new thought for life... :lol:


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

Love it,I spent too many years wasting lovely days just cleaning thehouse.I do it if I want to now and do everything else I love to do before it is too late.


----------



## djskatie80 (Nov 12, 2011)

I like it - unfortunately I find I can't be productive in a messy environment ;-( I have to at least straighten things up before I can sew, knit or even cook. If there's a dirty dish in the kitchen sink, I have to wash it before I cook.....I know, I'm pretty anal about some things.....


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Linda, my sentiments exactly! And, beside that: HOUSEWORK MAKES YOU UGLY!!!!!


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Love it! It will be my mantra! The hubby cooks so perhaps I could get him into the housework!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Love it. It is so appropriate. Just ask yourself: How long does a clean house last? Only until the next person comes home and messes things up. At least when you are knitting, your creation will last for a good while. So knitting is definitely more important!!!! LOL


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

I love that!


----------



## Hakatamama (Nov 13, 2011)

I reserve one day a week to be a loving wife, mother, grandmother and housewife! The rest of the week is mine for knitting, crocheting, reading and socializing! Works for me!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> My house is clean enough to be healthy; and messy enough to be comfortable; and we wouldn't hev it any other way!    :-D


I like this - should frame it!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Isn't that the way it is supposed to be.


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> I love this slogan that was sent to me. So appropriate.
> 
> Makes me laugh. I agree


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

House work is what you do when you need a break from knitting!


----------



## joyceannellen (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm so happy to know that so many are like me!!


----------



## Cay (Aug 11, 2011)

I love it, where do I find a house that works?? lol


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

brendagzz said:


> I wish i can convince my hubby of this....lol


I love it!..and I am lucky..my DH's mom was an artist who was always in the midst of a project..he understands why we live with clutter and dust. Years ago when we hired a cleaner..he would mess about until there was , for him, a comfortable level of clutter. I ignore our mess as much as I can...it bugs me before him..and I keep thinking about all of the dog and cat hair...collect it and add it to the fleece for spinning..( haven't learned how yet to spin..but I have a spindle...and ambition.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Me to.


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Not only is it appropriate it's true!! And since I've convinced hubby that I am saving us money by making birthday gifts, Christmas gifts, weddings, baby shower etc. etc. etc. he now does half the housework so I can knit!!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

YES!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have heard that the best reason to have dial up is so you can get the house work done while waiting on the computer ...LOL but I too seem to put off my housework.. I would love this poster for my crafting room... maybe framed to look like a nice piece of art...LOL


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

I Love it. I've said that same thing dozens of times. There's more to life than cleaning, though a messy house depresses me to no end. To keep on top of things I tidy up as I go along to prevent a lengthy clean up later on. That way I have more time to knit, crochet, and do my own thing.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

very much so


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Oh yeah...


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

That's why you have dishwashers, they can hide a multitude of sins and only need a button pressed once a week!!!!!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Meaning absolutely no disrespect to religion (!!!!!) but isn't this one of the ten commandments?


----------



## byhandbyjean (Jan 25, 2011)

I too love it and thought I might share a card I got from my daughter....for Valentines.


----------



## gothicmuse (May 12, 2011)

I've seen that applied to cross stitching as well.


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

I can so live like this  lol


----------



## Ms knit a lot (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree with this quote also !!


Cleaning your house while your kids are still growing is like shoveling the walk before it stops snowing. ~Phyllis Diller, Phyllis Diller's Housekeeping Hints, 1966


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

sounds good


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

Love it. No one is going to come in and steal it on you.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Where do I sign up?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> Like the tee shirt idea, maybe we could have that on the front and KP Knitters on the back.


I like that idea. I was going to make one with a knitters group I belong to at my LYS.


----------



## welderhead (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't worry, Be Happy!!!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

I need that framed. I like a clean and tidy house, but the urge to knit is much stronger. Housework is never ending and so time consuming - what do you have but exhaustion. With knitting and crocheting, there's beautiful finished products to enjoy. Have seen so many projects on this site that I wanted to try, I haven't been contributing to the posts. Instead of two or three WIP, I think there's about six - and more waiting. This is a wonderful site with many interesting and great members.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

oh yes! that's me too!


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

Briiliant I just love that. Life is too short for housework.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

yeppers - I am so bad I gave away a lot of my furniture so I could have more room. No dining room anymore, just sewing room. No more excuses needed for unwanted dinner guests - sorry no room. Because of the animals I do vacuum twice a week, do my dishes when I have no more clean ones - soak the dirty ones in bleach water so I don't feel guilty about germs lol. Buy lower watt bulbs so the dust doesn't show, buy bubble bath that cleans the tub as you soak......you get the pic. My friends just accept me and my mess, the animals don't care and anyone else is offended - there's the broom, bucket and cleaners over there - help yourself.


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

How can you even ask?


----------



## siksika (Nov 17, 2011)

My daughter has a little sign that says,"You may touch the dust but please don't write in it". She isn't a knitter but does other things. She works full time and is taking correspondence courses for her final year for a nursing degree as well as taking care of husband and family. those things are more inportant to her.


----------



## jtutmark (May 3, 2011)

I agree with that! I have a sign that says "Housework makes you ugly!" Knitting keeps us all beautiful in mind and spirit


----------



## kailm (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a Magnet on my fridge that says "HOUSEWORK MAKES YOU UGLY" so everytime my DH complains that i am knitting to much and not doing housework I point out that magnet and he shuts up.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

Housework is the same as dishes in the sink - as soon as you do them there's more.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

jmai. If you do post the pattern!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pandora (May 12, 2011)

Well, Carole, I was picking up a certain something in the looks my sister gave to my little dwelling. She often speaks of long sessions of housekeeping. SO, I went to the library and found a book on the beastly practice. Never quite got into the book, had to pay an overdue, and onward I go loving the beauty in piles of yarn, dreams of other beautiful gifts to give friends. Or a chemo cap for beloved ones I see drifting away from us. Priorities, youse guys. I thinnk we knitters are on the right track.


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

I live by this. I have a housekeeper. My sanity is in check.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Definately!! I totally agree. :thumbup:


----------



## Lynn B (Jan 4, 2012)

...or there's the door, don't let it hit you in the butt on the way out!


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Me too.. Must do something now tho. as I have company coming from CA this week for a week's stay... Spring cleaning early. :-(


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> I love this slogan that was sent to me. So appropriate.


I just adopted this as my new motto!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That's my motto!


----------



## avalila (Jan 2, 2012)

Agree!!!!!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

djskatie80 said:


> I like it - unfortunately I find I can't be productive in a messy environment ;-( I have to at least straighten things up before I can sew, knit or even cook. If there's a dirty dish in the kitchen sink, I have to wash it before I cook.....I know, I'm pretty anal about some things.....


I'm that way about dishes too, and I don't own a dishwasher so I can't hide them. I may have an untidy house, but not dirty, but my dishes have to be done. I can never go to bed at night either if there are dishes in the sink. Guess that's my phobia.


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

To each his own. I work better in a clean environment, too. Sometimes if I have to choose, I will knit, sew, crochet, read, or whatever. Sometimes I just have to clean...necessary evil. When all is said and done, there will always be housework. The things I leave behind after I'm gone will be limited. I learned this when my mom died.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

You bet!! My husband and I joke that we have to have company every so often just to get the motivation to clean house LOL his wood shop and me with anything yarn or fabric just seems soooooo much more fun and rewarding. I love hearing that there are sooo many of 'us' out there. A friend gave me a plack years ago after I had complained about not keeping the house neat enough, it said "A clean house is the sign of a boring housewife". I had an in home sewing business and three kids at the time and I put it on the front porch where everyone could see it. There are only 24 hours in each day and it is such a blessing to be able to choose what to do with each and every minute.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely, Yes!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

djskatie80: If you live in Arizona, you don't have a lot of water to waste or to use unnecessarily. When I came to live in drought-prone northern Montana, I realized that since I lived alone, washing up just a few dishes at a time wasted water and at the same time, put more detergent into the groundwater. I learned to ignore a few dishes and washed them up only when there were enough to warrant use of a gallon or so of water in the dishpan and a couple of squirts of concentrated detergent. (I don't have a dishwasher and have no room in my tiny kitchen to install one.) The strong emphasis everywhere on conservation of all resources helps me conquer any compulsive use of water and electricity. We knitters can use to our own advantage all this restraint from dishwashing and running the vacuum cleaner. If we are knitting for charity, all the better.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

WORKS FOR ME!!lol!


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Found a little saying I like..." If you come to see ME come any time....if you come to see my HOUSE, make an appointment"


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, so many of you have joined the club. I'm pleased you all loved this little motto. Now, I must just put the duster over and then back to the knitting needles.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Love it!! I couldn't agree more! My mother was always a bit anal about having to have the house clean when I was a kid and by clean I don't mean it was ever filthy, but she always cleaned after we went to bed each night so it was spotless for the next morning. After I had my kids and she was a grandma she told me she realized that all that cleaning was a real waste of time and she wished she had spent less time cleaning and more time with us kids. I vowed never to feel that way. Like all things, find a nice even keel that works for you.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Ditto here ....


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Story of my life


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is wonderful! Thanks, 2 sticks of wood: "If you come to see ME, come any time. If you come to see my HOUSE, make an appointment."


----------



## nanee (Aug 31, 2011)

well i can honestly say at this point today if i didn't knit or crochet today and the next few weeks...someone might be in danger!!! our DD and GD and GS have moved into our small house and are staying "awhile" so until things change here therapy...YARN and more YARN in the near future!!! then it will be yarnaholics here i come...probably wont help but it will make hubby feel better!!! oh ya GD is 17 and GS is 2 !!!! lol


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I will keep you in my prayers!  My DD and SIL and three GDs had to move in while their house was being redone (bad termite problem). OMG is all I can say to their three month stay! GDs are all teenagers!


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

there is nothing wrong with being anal It is just such a boring disease for the sufferer


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> I love this slogan that was sent to me. So appropriate.


Housework? What's housework? It's job work I'd like to give up.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

works for me!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

LOVE IT!


----------



## SGale (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh, I like that one too!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I thought this was the way it is suppose to be.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

That definitely applies to me.................love it.


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

The housework? I could care less. My dog doesn't mind.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> I love this slogan that was sent to me. So appropriate.


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!! 
shula


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I never liked housework and only do it because I have to. My mom loved it, and you could eat off her floors at any time. Maybe that's why I don't like it ... she was a fanatic about it.

I have a magnet on my refrigerator that says "My idea of housework to to sweep the room with a glance"

LOL


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes, that's me too!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

I didnt realise my husband had a poster made for me.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

BRILLIANT, SO TRUE


----------



## portiababy (Feb 4, 2012)

So true........my husband doesn't mind as he likes me knitting for the grandchildren. I'm a fairly new Knitter, from the end of last summer, and after I start and finish my eldest daughters baby blanket I'm going to knit myself something for the summer. Will he still feel the same??? Yes Yes Yes...... Tough if he doesn't. Lol..... 
Shirley


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a button that says, "Dull women have immaculate homes." Come look around mine--you'll think I must be fascinating!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

works for me too


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Spot on.


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

I can't agree more!!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Now that is spot on!!!


Pam


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## krafty karen (Jan 25, 2012)

SO VERY TRUE!!!


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

I Love It! Actually that was what I was thinking about today. My house is clean, but you definately know people live here. I will never be remembered for my cleaning skills, my sister will be. My father points that out all the time! Anyway, I spend weekends taking care of people in the hospital and during the week I take care of my family. I could spend all my time keeping the house perfect, with no time for crafting or I could do some cleaning and some crafting. Nobody here is complaining!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

I agree


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

sandy127 said:


> I Love It! Actually that was what I was thinking about today. My house is clean, but you definately know people live here. I will never be remembered for my cleaning skills, my sister will be. My father points that out all the time! Anyway, I spend weekends taking care of people in the hospital and during the week I take care of my family. I could spend all my time keeping the house perfect, with no time for crafting or I could do some cleaning and some crafting. Nobody here is complaining!


Sandy ... it sounds like you are doing good things! I don't think any woman's gravestone says "Here lies a good housekeeper" :mrgreen:


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Mrs. G said:


> I love this slogan that was sent to me. So appropriate.


I actually live it lol! It's a wonderful way to live.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Actually, I do know a song called "Housekeeper's Lament." Goes on and on about all her chores and then goes on to say "she lay down and died and was buried--in DIRT."


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

So may it ever be!!


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi, 

Just was thinking about how I much rather knit than clean house. YES!!!! NO ONE has ever complimented me on my housekeeping but I have had quite a few on my knitted projects. So there you go.
I also do a lot charity knitting so I really don't feel guilty.

The KP knitters are a wonderful and supportive bunch. I look forward everyday to reading the site. I learn alot-----SO THANKS to all. 

Happy knitting

Diane


----------



## chin-chilly (Aug 4, 2011)

LEE1313, I AGREE WITH YOU.


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

Sometimes people ask how I find the time to knit. I tell them I ignore other things (house work etc.).


----------



## sash14 (Feb 4, 2011)

~!I love it


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Count me in. I love this sisterhood.


----------



## moonsib (Sep 15, 2011)

There will always be dirt to be cleaned up, but there might not always be yarn - we must use it up and acquire more to ensure a demand for more yarn, so that there will always be yarn.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

Hubby and I are on 4+ acres of dirt and trees and such, isn't it supossed to be everywhere inside and out LOL???? the dogs and cats certainly think so.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

We need that on a shirt or maybe posted outside our front door so visitors wouldn't be shocked when they came in our houses..If a person is only coming to see my house then they can stay away..I want someone to visit me not my house.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Housework will always wait and knitting is more fun!


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

You bet Ladylibrarian, and, fortunately most people I know feel the same, well most of them either knit, crochet, crossstitch, sew or quilt so of course they would! lol I never really thought about it collectively before.


----------



## BrightsideArt (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a cross-stiched sampler hanging on my back door. It reads ... "A Clean House is the Sign of a Misspent Life." I found it at a thrift store, but it will have a home with me for as long as I breathe. Houses come and go, but there's nothing like the pleasure of creating something with your own hands.


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

To me that is the definition of "Home", like home made, with love etc. my home will always be a WIP.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it! It has become my motto!!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it :lol:


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I second it...my sentiments exactly. It's just me, my two cats and two Doberman's here now, so they are happy when I am happy!! My mom's moto in her latter years was, "I don't keep house, I let the house keep me!" Must run in the family!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

My friend in Adelaide has a door mat which says "A messy home is a happy home, this one is delirious"


----------



## knittables (Oct 9, 2011)

I love this, I need to have it on a t-shirt or something. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

That certainly applies to me at the moment and probably for several months lately. I just can't seem to get into the housework - I do the washing and ironing and some cooking, but most of the rest of the time I am knitting. I am happy when I am knitting, although there are times I look around me and think, "oh my goodness, I really need to do some housework". Then I say out loud, "okay, I will do it tomorrow". Guess what! Tomorrow just does not seem to come around.

love Jenny xxxx


----------



## dianelscarlett (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes I also would like to have that saying on a tee shirt or sweat shirt to wear.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I loved reading all your reactions. I too have fridge magnets that say housework makes you ugly and boring (though I do hide them when my lovely cleaning lady is there). My MIL virtually spring cleaned her house every day and did most of her washing by hand but when she saw that I did the minimum housework and machine washed everything she realised that her priorities were upside down and how we were a healthy happy family even though you wouldn't want to eat your dinner off the floor. Life is for reading, knitting, cats, family, friends, LIVING! MIL is converted. Mind you her home is still always immaculate - mine is when visitors come! LOL


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree. I keep saying I must stay home to do housework but I don't. On Saturday, I go food shopping, pop into my LYS buy more yarn, then visit my son and his partner and two children, then home. Every third Sat I go to Knitters Guild from 1:30 to 4:30. On Sunday I usually visit my daughter. My other son if they want us to visit them we go on a Saturday night, either I drive by myself or my youngest son drives me and my husband joins us after work. So I don't get time to housework.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

It has been great reading all your responses to my post. It's lovely to see that we are all like-minded women who have got our priories right. Happy knitting ladies.


----------



## Dakota Sun (May 25, 2011)

Fits me to a T. Hate house work anyway. Would rather be knitting or doing something fun. Copied and putting it on the Ref. Happy to read that there is others out there who do not like house work, thought I might me the only one. Guess not. 

Dakota Sun


----------



## knitknut100 (Jan 20, 2012)

Love it! Need T Shirts.


----------



## knitter360 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'll join the gang! Count me in!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Make the beds, wash the dishes, sweep kitchen floor, then KP and then knit. Go through house like a whirlwind if we are having guests.


----------



## Mrs. G (Sep 5, 2011)

I make myself do a couple of chores a day - as long as the beds are made and bathroom cleaned, the cushions pumped up and nothing left out in the kitchen,then the housework is finished for the day.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I think this applies to most of us here. I love it!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I'd just add to the housework part: "If ever!" :-D


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

Sooooo appropriate !


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I am with you on this one for sure!!!


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Agree! I came home from cataract surgery with a patch over my eye. What to do - just sit there? I removed the patch, put on my glasses, put the patch back on and...... continued my knitting project! Cannot sit there doing nothing.


----------



## tkd (Feb 10, 2012)

It is sooo very appropriate, gotta knit!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

elmajo said:


> Agree! I came home from cataract surgery with a patch over my eye. What to do - just sit there? I removed the patch, put on my glasses, put the patch back on and...... continued my knitting project! Cannot sit there doing nothing.


ROFL!! I just put my readers on & knit away!!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Was going to do housework today, but then looked around and said the bed is made, the dishes are hidden, can't write anything yet in the dust so must be my day to read KP which has been an all day project and my knitting and crocheting projects are calling. Oh well, since it is only me, who cares.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Kathleenangel said:


> Was going to do housework today, but then looked around and said the bed is made, the dishes are hidden, can't write anything yet in the dust so must be my day to read KP which has been an all day project and my knitting and crocheting projects are calling. Oh well, since it is only me, who cares.


Love your reasoning!! Sounds like a perfect day!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes I love it. Rene


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Life is too short. I don't want to be remembered for having a spotless house, but I do want to be remembered for being a loving and creative person who has left behind something tangible in the knitting and crochet projects I have done. Oh and my every growing stash.


----------



## nanadee (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Double ditto to all.

Love to all,

Diane


----------



## bc knitter (Nov 18, 2012)

LOL,

Love it.


----------

